# No name spelled backwards.



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

Aww heck why not! I like reading about fishy antics, might as well journal a bit about Em! I figure it'll help me observe him better and interact with him more, as I am prone to forget when the busy school day keeps me occupied.

Shall we start out with how I got him?

I started, in college, with a gorgeous little CT named Marbles. He had a white body and bright teal/blue fins that had bits of green, red, and purple in them. He was such a beautiful boy. Sadly he fell fatally ill last September.

Then I bought Chili Pepper, a feisty little bright red delta tail with these flecks of bright metallic blue...one teeny dot on each scale. Had him for a month but the poor guy succumbed to the same fate as my Marblemonster.

Then along came Emanon, which, as the title suggests, is "no name" spelled backwards. Took two weeks to decide on his name, so it seemed fitting. Emmy/Em is a veiltail with VERY long blue fins with large areas of red on them and a few blotches of purple. He has a deep blue/black body and his pecs are blue and clear, which gives them a ragged appearance. His little snout is slightly upturned and he looks a bit snobbish, but he's a sweetie.

Em's hobbies include blowing decent bubblenests, swimming around his java fern, dancing wildly at me when I come near, spazzing over bloodworms, and chowing heartily on the ghost shrimp I attempted to introduce him to. 

I think thats it. He's a tailbiter, but never been sick from it...he seems to just not be a fan of how long his tail is...but it always grows back within a week or so. This guy greets me when I come in the room and dances, pecs out straight, staring right into my face when I come close to the tank. He's currently staring intently at the java fern...seems to be in the sleep-daze our fine finned friends acquire. I'm certain if I so much as move, he'll dance away. 

He only really flares at ghost shrimp and at his tank when the lights are off but the tank light is on. He's a laid back little dude. I love him so much! My college buddy.


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

What a little stinker! Ate two ghost shrimp and the other few I had passed sadly. Skipping the shrimp for now until I have a bigger setup I think. 

Today I woke so see more biting...what a butthead...you're supposed to let it grow goofball! He's still a happy camper though. He's taken to huddling in his java fern I noticed. 

Yesterday I took some pictures of him for my photography class! He swam around the middle of the tank for me, it was so nice! I feel like this guy is a little ham...I'll try some digital pics later tonight =)


----------



## HayrideHaunter (Dec 20, 2010)

So the little one gave me a big scare the other day when I went to take pictures...I put him in a little temp tank so I could get better pics, and brought him into my bathroom (i live in a single dorm room and that is where the best light is in my room)...I shined a flashlight at him too in the hopes of snapping some of his colors, and to my dismay I saw flecks of gold!

Panicking, I posted frantically here. Fortunately I caught it super early and after some AQ salt, my baby has gone back to normal!

Now its my turn!!! I woke up with a yucky head cold...and me with tons of clay to do! Yuck.


----------

